# Community > Resource Library >  Deer Stalkers

## Southhunter

Is it true that you get a 10% discount at H&F if you are a Deer stalkers Member

Sent from my SM-J500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ask your local shop mate

----------


## Southhunter

> Ask your local shop mate


Will do

Sent from my SM-J500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Be easier than getting a clean answer on here  :Wink:  for what its worth, if you manage to strike up a decent accord with your local shop you can sometimes be rewarded with a bit more than a scummy 10%  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Local H & F owner down here is renowned for not even giving his staff a discount. Good luck

----------


## Gibo

> Local H & F owner down here is renowned for not even giving his staff a discount. Good luck


I am sure he has lost many customers in the process

----------


## Tahr

8 cents a litre discount on fuel at Challenge garages for us Super Gold Card holders.  :Thumbsup: 

Just saying.

----------


## MB

I spent a lot of money in H&F yesterday. Got some discounts without pushing too hard. On the receipt, virtually every item was discounted by a different amount. God knows how it all works, but they seem to have a system.

----------


## Pengy

Yeah. The system is probably ; mark it up 20% higher than everyone else. Then drop it by 10% to make punters feel good  :Wink:

----------


## MB

> Yeah. The system is probably ; mark it up 20% higher than everyone else. Then drop it by 10% to make punters feel good


I think you're right. Seems to go for most big NZ retailers. Not much choice in my part of the world though, maybe no alternative to H&F. I got a very good deal on a shotgun though. As for other stuff, I check prices online before making a significant purchase. For the small stuff, I don't sweat it too much. Happy to buy mail order, but sometimes not worth the hassle or postage costs.

----------


## scottrods

min is 5% at H&F tower junction, but you can get more depending on the spend.

----------


## Woody

Any purchase I make these days I first of all ask for quotes from at least two sometimes more, different retailers.

----------


## Sideshow

Yep Woody I shop around as much as possible as well as do as much research as I can then haggle the hell out of them :Psmiley: 
If they don't want to play ball then I walk.
Sometimes I pull the old well if I buy this small thing here what price....not really wanting the small thing wanting Mr BIG X!
Then hit them with that also make sure you know your prices and what the Internet is selling it for!
If you have all your ducks in a row you can usually get a good price and deal. 
If I'm really into a buy then I ask the chief of the store not his minion as your haggle gets diluted and your shock and awe turns into suck and muck :Oh Noes: 
Oh and make sure you really show uninterested as possible to the point of pure boredom....with out being rude!
Works for me! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Reindeer

2 shops here, H&F and Wilsons. Most things at Wilsons are at least 10% cheaper than H&F. Our club members get 10% Disc at H&F but you get a better deal with their loyalty card, If you spend enough with them and I dont. Our members get dicount on ammunition at Wilsons and Belmont Ammunition. 
Wilson is a good rooster and can spot a tyre kicker, his staff are good too. H&F staff here are great too they know their stuff esp fishing but too dear for me.
To be fair I don't ask for discount, if i get it great but if i don't so be it.

----------


## deer243

Local gun shop in Motueka sells ammo 5-10 dollars a box cheaper than HnF in town.(ie SF 150gr 59.95 compred to 69.95) Always support them as they give me good deals on everything. Once, as i was desperate, and needed ammo i went into Hnf and wanted a box of 243 ammo...49.95 a box compared to where i normally buy it at 44.95 (sometimes get it  cheaper).  Even thou they knew what the local shop was selling it for they wont give it to me any cheaper than 49.95...thats the price.    Just on principal i walked out and took the 308 instead of the 243 and got the ammo next week at the local shop.
Swear i never buy ammo again at Hnf, or anything else i can get elsewhere.
Its not the money, its just the principal of the whole thing...big retail chain over charging because they can and the local HnF stores are as tight as.  PS Im  a member of NZDA

Im happy to get ammo from the Gun shop for anyone who lives in town as go past it at least once or twice a week so just pm me if you want to save yourselfs the trip out, cheers

----------

